# Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Forderungen, Positionen und Prüfsteine Landtagswahl NDS



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Vorbemerkung Redaktion:*
Wir freuen uns, für den Anglerverband Niedersachsen dessen Forderungen, Positionen und Wahlprüfsteine zur anstehenden Landtagswahl in Niedersachsen veröffentlichen und damit helfen dürfen, diese zu verbreiten.

Lieber Leser, bitte vergleiche selber diese kompetente und durchdachte Arbeit des AVN und vergleiche mit dem, was von Bundesverbänden und/oder anderen Landesverbänden zu solchen Themen (meist nicht oder mehr schlecht als recht) veröffentlicht wird. 

Nicht umsonst wurde Präsident Werner Klasing vom AVN von uns geehrt:
* Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Werner Klasing*




*Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Forderungen, Positionen und Wahlprüfsteine zur Landtagswahl in Niedersachsen​*


----------



## Rannebert (23. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Forderungen, Positionen und Prüfsteine Landtagswahl*

Ich mag meinen Landesverband!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Forderungen, Positionen und Prüfsteine Landtagswahl*

Ich den Baden-Württemberger Verband  NICHT (NICHT mein Verband!! Nur mein Land!!)!

Deinen AVN mag ich allerdings schon..

Da können sich alle in D ne Scheibe abschneiden..

Dass es noch immer Dumme gibt, die da in Niedersachsen freiwillig noch für den doppelten Preis beim nichtstuenden Weser-Ems-Verband bleiben, erschliesst sich mir nicht..


----------



## Hechtbär (23. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Forderungen, Positionen und Prüfsteine Landtagswahl*

Mein AVN rulez!!!! :m


----------



## saza (23. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Forderungen, Positionen und Prüfsteine Landtagswahl *

Yes, genau so muss es aussehen. Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen  bezieht klar Stellung.   Ich steh drauf. Ein besonderes Augenmerk sollte auf den Punkt "Angeln ab 12"  ne den Forderungen dazu gelegt werden. Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Als hätte ich es gewusst. 
Davon können sich Frau Dr. Haarpracht Kasan und der klägliche Rest des DAFV mal ne Scheibe abschneiden. So geht Politik für Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Forderungen, Positionen und Prüfsteine Landtagswahl*



saza schrieb:


> Davon können sich Frau Dr. Haarpracht Kasan und der klägliche Rest des DAFV mal ne Scheibe abschneiden. So geht Politik für Angler.


#6#6#6
Einig mit Dir!


----------



## Dachfeger (23. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Forderungen, Positionen und Prüfsteine Landtagswahl*

Chapeau. Mehr kann man da nicht sagen.#6


----------



## UMueller (23. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Forderungen, Positionen und Prüfsteine Landtagswahl*

So sieht gute Verbandsarbeit aus.#6 AVN#6. In diesem Landesverband bin ich gern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Forderungen, Positionen und Prüfsteine Landtagswahl*

Das am Schluss ist echt das Beste - das hätte ich mit in meine Wahlprüfsteine aufnehmen sollen (naja, in 4 Jahren) :


> *Bitte nennen sie unseren Mitgliedern drei Gründe, warum Angler ihre Partei wählen sollten*


GÖTTLICH!!!
:vik::vik::vik:

(und auch "Angler" und nicht das verrotzte Verbanditen-"Angelfischer")
:q:q:q


----------

